# TTS Rotor Grey Seats Leather wear



## GDR-TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi 
I have a 2016 TTS Sepang Blue/Rotor Grey Leather ,13k owned from new and have noticed wear on the leather on the side bolster on the back part of the drivers seat. Literally the grey colour is starting to come off , exposing the black underneath.
Audi told me 'wear and tear' as seats are covered for only 6 months.

I find this wholly unacceptable in a car of this age and in this price bracket. I've had TT's before , which were older, with both red and light grey leather and not had this issue.

I will post some pics later (if I can).

Anyone had similar issue? Advice would be appreciated.

Graham


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I would counter to the dealer that wear & tear in this case would be if this occurred after 100,000 miles and/or 10 years. Seats are not considered consumable parts, and generally should last the life of the car


----------



## GDR-TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This is a close up pic of the what I consider unacceptable 'wear and tear' in a 18mnth old car.
Thoughts please.

Graham


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

GDR-TT said:


> This is a close up pic of the what I consider unacceptable 'wear and tear' in a 18mnth old car.
> Thoughts please.
> 
> Graham


Totally unacceptable at any age really. I would not expect this amount of wear on a cheap leather sofa after only 18 months use. Take it back, shout very loudly and don't accept no for an answer.

Absolutely unbelievable :x


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
I always thought that when leather was dyed in a tannery - the colour was all the way through - not just a few microns on the top face of the hide.
I think this is not high quality leather - almost as if the grey is a sprayed colour rather than a high quality dyed hide.
For that reason - I would be pushing hard for the dealer to get these repaired/changed under warranty.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like normal wear to leather to me, I wouldn't be surprised by this at all. I had it on my used TTS which was a year old when I bought it and had only done 7k. Although I would push for a resolution, I wouldn't necessarily be expecting to get anywhere as it is, like they say, wear & tear


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Whether it is acceptable or not.. I would look at how you're getting in/out of the car....
I am conscious that the bolsters take a beating when getting in/out so use a more "rolled" technique not to hash the bolsters.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Whether it is acceptable or not.. I would look at how you're getting in/out of the car....
> I am conscious that the bolsters take a beating when getting in/out so use a more "rolled" technique not to hash the bolsters.


Or better still don't sit in it at all - it will look nice just parked up outside your house and then the seats will never wear (unless they fade in this sun as well).

With respect I have to disagree. The seats should take fair wear and tear of which getting in and out of the car obviously is. Yes they will get creased, even slightly baggy I suspect (I'm over 16st so expecting it). But losing this coloured top layer down to the black under layer is not acceptable to me. From your photo they look like SS seats in 'fine nappa leather' - not so fine if you ask me in this case.

ps I have black full leather SS seats and no sign of any wear yet - here's hoping :?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I've had many leather interiors and on every single one, the bolsters start to show wear after a few thousand miles. If you think how often the bolsters get rubbed or brushed against over the course of a few thou then it shouldn't really be a surprise that it starts to wear. Even the most expensive pair of finest Italian leather shoes wouldn't be pristine after 18 months. I just take it as a given that it's going to happen. But I would still definitely try and get Audi to sort it, nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If Audi dig their heels in you could have a go at re-finishing it yourself. Liquid Leather do repair kits for just a few quid and it looks like they will match it to your original if you put in the details of your car.
https://www.liquidleather.com/scuffmaster-m36?view_all
No doubt others offer something similar.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

I would be throwing my toys out of the pram if that was my car. My wife's TTS with similar mileage but the red leather interior has no sign of wear. My BMW with Silverstone interior (light cream colour) shows less wear after more than 60,000 miles.


----------



## GDR-TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi,
Thanks for the positive replies. To compare wear of fine nappa leather car seats with shoes is quite frankly ridiculous. My previous TT had Silver Nappa leather and had NO signs of wear in 2years. Sagging leather yes but abrasion no. Quite frankly NOT acceptable in 45K, premium car.
Thanks for link to leather finishing kits. However II will be pursuing this vigorously with the dealer and Audi UK, to follow.
Cheers

Graham


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

GDR-TT said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the positive replies. To compare wear of fine nappa leather car seats with shoes is quite frankly ridiculous.


A pair of fine nappa leather shoes will be subject to wear just the same as fine nappa leather anything so unsure why this is ridiculous :?

'Care of Nappa Leather
Nappa leather - being a full-grain leather - is rather delicate and requires quite a bit of care taking. Depending on what Nappa leather article it is that you have, you can choose from leather water and stain proofing sprays, to leather care pens, and a lot of other products. Many companies provide with assorted leather cleaning and maintenance kits. Nappa leather is a kind of aniline leather, so an aniline leather maintenance kit would be perfect to care for your Nappa leather goods. In case of car furnishings, it is best to consult the car-makers about proper care for your leather seats'

When the seats in my mk2 TT went the same way I hired a professional leather specialist to sort the worn areas out. He did a great job and came to my home to do the work. I had already tried a couple of leather finishing kits to no avail but there may be better ones available now.

As I said before though I'd definitey be fighting Audi to sort it in the first instance


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

debonair said:


> GDR-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


To be fair I don't think you can compare the wear that leather shoes are subjected to with that of car upholstery. Leather shoes have to be tough enough to withstand being kicked, heavily scuffed, soaked in rain and mud and yet be easily cleaned.
Not really the type of treatment you'd expect car upholstery to be subject to.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow you're heavy on your shoes huh? 8) I look after my shoes meticulously and most of them still look the same as they did the day they came out the box. But maybe that's just me :? I am known to be extremely careful with my belongings  . I would say my car seats are subjected to more wear than my shoes!

But aside that, shoes made from nappa leather are still made from nappa leather, the exact same stuff as the TT seats, nothing stronger or more durable. Car seats are subjected to a lot more 'abuse' (for want of a better word) than it might appear on the surface. Sliding in and out of the seat every day, possibly several times a day, catching the rivets of your jeans, zips on clothes or bags etc. At the end of the day nappa leather is not bomb proof and it can wear, which is why I would neither be surprised or upset if my seats started to show signs, it's just one of those things :?


----------

